# Looking for a ride



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

anybody, headed out and need another ? I am available Friday, almost all day, Just got to be back in by 4 or 5 in the evening ( gotta work at 7:30 ) 

Anyhow, if you got room, and need another, give me a shout, more than willing to help with boat chores, and fuel cost !!

Bill 

850-463-5440, or 325-718-8393 



PS, I have a truck and can tow your boat, also have access to Sherman cove, if that sweetens the pot any !!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

LOL....he pulled my boat to the launch a couple of weeks ago and we slaughtered some fish and enjoyed many laughs together...ole' Billy K good folk and he's a paramedic...could come in handy....

Sorry I missed you this time Billy....catch you next time....


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And he does a hella job grillin up over 60 burgers on the grill....even if he don't remember!


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Keep my name on your list- I run a 15 Key West and would like the Cove access come spring sheephead. Just PM me or call my cell- 850-255-7667.


----------

